# Should I Go through with the divorce??



## lindseyo27 (Dec 15, 2011)

I am going through a divorce after being married for almost 7 years and 3 little kids. He has a gf who is pregnant and I believe that we both still have a connection and miss each other. Is it smart to try to keep our marriage together after everything wrong he has done to me and with our final court hearing for our divorce a couple months away? I still love hime after everything bad he has done and I enjoy his company. Please help...I am lost.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Where does your husband live? With you? Her? Buy himself?

ARe you willing to have the other woman's child in your home? Will our husband have contact with this child? He will most likely have to pay child support... 

How do you feel about that?

Is your husband willing to end all contact with the OW?


----------



## Joodlestar (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm in a similiar situation except I have 4 kids. The husband is living with the OW who has got herself pregnant - he believes it is his, though the OW is well known for sleeping around. Honestly whatever connection we had has been shattered by him getting the OW pregnant - I can;t see any way back from that, unless a paternity test proves its not his. if I take him back then the OW WILL be in his life for ever due to the child - he can;t break off all contact though we could of course limit it and make contact through me or another third party... but in my heart I feel the damage has been done. if you can;t accept that he will be dealing with this other child and OW for EVER , then you need to move on . COntinue with the divorce - if he was ever yours and the connection is still there he will come back and you can stop it at any point - otherwise, accept he has gone over to the darkside and move on with your head held high


----------

